# 2014er Count Solo 2 plötzlich ausverkauft?



## lohengrin (22. November 2014)

Hi
ich hatte mir gestern ein 2014er Count Solo 2  in den Warenkorb gelegt.
Da dachte ich, ich rufe nochmal  wegen der Größe an.(Ich dachte das gehört ich einfach, dass man sich mal meldet und die Konfiguration vor allem bezüglich der Größe kurz durchspricht)
Nachdem ich nicht durchgekommen bin, wollte ich am Abend bestellen - ging aber nicht mehr. Alle 14er Hardtails sind auf einmal von der HP verschwunden. Das waren in allen noch vorhandene Größen mindestens noch 10 verschieden Modelle.
Das ist jetzt sehr ärgerlich. Die 15er Bike sind mir zu teuer.
Ich kann das nicht verstehen, da wird jede Menge Werbung gemacht und dann verschwinden einfach die Angebote.
Da habe ich eigentlich keine Lust mehr bei Rose einzukaufen.
Andreas


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (24. November 2014)

Hallo Andreas,

vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis!

Am vergangenen Wochenende haben wir unseren neuen Katalog 2015 aktiv geschaltet und offensichtlich die 2014-er Modelle „abgeschaltet“.
Die Kollegen wissen Bescheid und kümmern sich darum, dass die alten lieferbaren Modelle morgen wieder erscheinen.

Viele Grüße,

RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slenny (25. November 2014)

Und hier ist's wieder: http://www.roseversand.de/bike/rose-count-solo-2-275-2014/aid:652893


----------

